# Famila lógica ECL



## guilson (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola muy buenas, tengo las siguientes dudas sobre la tecnología ECL para la implementación de funciones lógicas. (NOR, OR)
1º En ella los transistores no trabajan en conmutación, es decir en corte y en saturación, sino en la zona activa directa próxima a corte o a saturación no?
2º La tensión de alimentación es negativa?
3º y sobre todo: emplean una lógica negativa, es decir un valor alto de tensión equivale a un "0" lógico.
4º Anexo pongo una puerta lógica OR y NOR implementada con transistores. Si alguien puede explicarme un poco su funcionamiento se lo agradecería.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 14, 2010)

*Emitter-coupled logic - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

*Emitter Coupled Logic* (lógica de emisores acoplados) pertenece a la familia de circuitos MSI implementada con tecnología bipolar; es la más rápida *...*
Historia - Introducción - Estructura - Aplicaciones
es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emitter-coupled_logic - En caché - Similares

*[PDF]* *FAMILIAS LÓGICAS. ECL,MOS, CMOS, BICMOS.*

Formato de archivo: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Vista rápida
FAMILIAS LÓGICAS. *ECL*,MOS, CMOS, BICMOS. 1. Lógica de emisores acoplados: Amplificador diferencial. El circuito posee dos entradas v1 y v2 y dos salidas vO *...*
www.uned.es/ca-bergara/.../web.../transp_fam_logi_mos.pdf - Similares

mira en estos dos links. Saludos


----------



## rash (Abr 14, 2010)

Las puertas lógicas de la familia ECL (lógica de acoplo por emisor) se basa en el siguiente funcionamiento: a la entrada un amplificador diferencial (que por cierto es la clave del funcionamiento), el cual conduce la corriente de una a otra parte dependiendo del estado de las entradas (sean 0 ó 1), controlando la activación (corte o saturación) de los transistores a la salida.
Entonces unos transistores de la puerta trabajan en modo amplificador diferencial (los asociados a la entrada) y otros trabajan en modo conmutación (los asociados a las salidas NOR y OR).

Creo recordar que es la familia más rápida, con un FA-OUT bastante elevado (es decir, alta impedancia de entrada del par diferencial y baja Z de salida), buena inmunidad al ruido, acepta flexibilidad lógica... peeero tiene más elevado consumo que las TTL y son incompatibles con las demás familias...

.... básicamente esto

saludos


----------

